# What is everyones opinion?



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

What is everyone opinion on hunting deer in the rain? Is it a better time to go or is it not worth the time in going at all?


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have never had much luck hunting in the rain but if you can wait it out some of the best deer movement is right after it stops.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer will move in the rain but one thing to keep in mind is that if you happen to shoot one in a heavy rain your tracking may be difficult. If you shoot one that you need to leave lay for a while, which is not uncommon at all, it is possible that the blood trail can get washed away. I have spent many days in the stand in heavy rains but I guess I can't recall any action that occurred during the heavy rain itself. But they will definitely move in a light rain, especially if it is a long sustained rain. The deer still need to eat, drink, etc.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

yea it would be difficult i think ill hold off on hunting til tomorrow got rain and a storm on its way. so better off waiting til the morning. grant it deer wouldnt be that hard to find if i got one seems how im only on 10 acres of land that are woods. I just think it would be too much of a hassle gettin soaked and its just the beginning of the year. Morning will be better off cause its suppose to clear up tomorrow so they will be on the move more.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i personaly never liked hunting in the rain. but they do stir during the rain, i have seen them. but there are better days to hunt. if your bow hunting and make less than a perfect shot odds are your going to lose the trail, and thats just a waist. i have hunted with my ml in the rain just to have it not fire. so now i never even bother unless im already out hunting and it starts raining a light rain. but if it comes a downpour i will head in and clean my ml and reload before going back out after the rain.
sherman


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Hunting in the rain is not my preferred method. I prefer it cold and with snow on the ground. However last year was really warm where I hunt. Mid 40's, ugh! I was happy that the rain started because otherwise the deer were just not moving very well. 

The rain does have advantages. It can somewhat lesson the distance your scent travels, will cover your scent on the ground easier, and you can move without making as much noise if you want to.

Like most things in the hunting and fishing world, this is a choice of personal preference. 

A

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Ive seen a lot of deer moving in light rain but not in heavy rain. Like someone else said, just before and after a heavy rain will have them on their feet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

Deer will move during a light rain, but I don't really like hunting in those conditions. Even a light rain can wash away a blood trail. I hit a9 pointer last year close to a gut shot. Found a decent amount of blood where it stood and waited 2 hours to track it. There was a very light rain between the time I shot it and tracked it. There was no blood at all where I marked it. After tryin to pick up the blood trail, I decided to check a near by creek bottom and helaid dead there.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i agree with bank


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

FishermanDaveS19 said:


> What is everyone opinion on hunting deer in the rain? Is it a better time to go or is it not worth the time in going at all?


U can't kill a big buck in your house anyway...get out and hunt...be prepared for the weather...just my opinion.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> U can't kill a big buck in your house anyway...get out and hunt...be prepared for the weather...just my opinion.


Agree 100%...I don't get a ton of time in the woods and when I get a chance I'm out there rain or shine.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I myself have never done very well in heavy rain , something else you have to factor in is the wind tomorrow (10-20 mph with 30mph gusts ) . The deer definitely wont be moving in the wind very much . Sunday high pressure is building in behind the front pushing the rain out and probably gonna make the wind lay down . I would have to guess as soon as the weather moves out they will be on the move sunday evening . Good luck if ya do go . Will probably head out sunday evening myself to whack a doe if I can .


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Got my 3 biggest bucks in the rain. Deer move a lot when it rains. Also hunters do too. Pushing deer in the process. Got one comeing down the hill looking back over his shoulder. He turned to look forward and i was 15 yards looking right at him. He fell in his tracks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bulldawg said:


> I myself have never done very well in heavy rain , something else you have to factor in is the wind tomorrow (10-20 mph with 30mph gusts ) . The deer definitely wont be moving in the wind very much . Sunday high pressure is building in behind the front pushing the rain out and probably gonna make the wind lay down . I would have to guess as soon as the weather moves out they will be on the move sunday evening . Good luck if ya do go . Will probably head out sunday evening myself to whack a doe if I can .


If u look into the weather too much u could find out a reason to stay home 4 days a week and not go hunting (or fishing)...I'll up my chance to kill a big one and be out in the woods rain or shine...your chances are greatly increased just being out there...just sayin!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> If u look into the weather too much u could find out a reason to stay home 4 days a week and not go hunting (or fishing)...I'll up my chance to kill a big one and be out in the woods rain or shine...your chances are greatly increased just being out there...just sayin!


Good advise Shad Rap! I always get comments on how many deer or fish i get. And how people doing the same thing dont. But I was always in the woods or on the lake every day since I was able to. Even when rasing 5 gets and sports and things. It was always amazing to me people who shoot a few times a year expect to be accurate. We shot every week. Or how they think deer season walk out and sit down then wonder why they dont see deer.
Like any thing out their practise and a constant present is the best way to do better at anything.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

If you want to still hunt (ie walk around slowly), rain or heavy snow is the best time to do it. If it's an area that you would like to scout/hunt, rain and snow is ideal. Move quietly, slowly, play the wind, and always stop and look around for bedded or standing deer every 10 yards or so. Slowly and carefully approach fields, thickets, or overlooks.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

not that i like hunting in the rain but i believe they will get on there feet and start moving more when the rain does stop. so as much as you dont like sitting in the rain its good to be in the woods when it stops. if i see thats its going to rain all morning i like to time it and get in the woods when the rain stops....even its its noon i will get to the stand and sit the rest of the day. you dont know whats moving in the woods unless your there.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The best place to hunt & stock is with a light rain or just after through a standing corn field. You take it slow 1 row at a time, peeking through each row looking up and down each row, then move to the next slowly. I've caught a number of deer laying just 10-15yds out.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Header said:


> The best place to hunt & stock is with a light rain or just after through a standing corn filed. You take it slow 1 row at a time, peeking through each row looking up and down each row, then move to the next slowly. I've caught a number of deer laying just 10-15yds out.


If a person can stock 1/2 to 1 mile a day their moving to fast. Slower the better.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

i hunt in rain too aswell just had a few people call me crazy cause i do hunt in the rain, so i figured i would make a topic of it for everyone elses opinions. Where i hunt there is not much stalking to do i am hunting on 10 acres of land with alot of deer movement tho. its got everything the deer needs from soy beans to corn to acorns and a creek. Was out saturday just walking around without a crossbow or bow. I got to see a 4 point and a 6 point Sparring/fighting. hopefully ill get me something out of there soon.


----------

